# Shimano Teramar and Crucial Rod Tip Repairs



## Tider88 (Aug 22, 2015)

Anyone have any suggestions for someone who is good at rod repairs in the Pensacola area? I have 3 Shimano Teramar Rods and 1 Shimano Crucial that have broken tips and need to have new top guides installed.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I can do them for you. Send me a PM


----------



## Tider88 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey can you PM me? It won't let me PM you.


----------

